# New guy with some Polar Express questions



## David&Alexis (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello. I wanted to start a nice train set for my young kids and start some life-long memories for them. I purchased the Lionel O-gauge Polar Express set from Amazon and am very happy. It appears to be a good starter for us. I have several rookie questions. I have been reading about some easy ways to improve the smoke unit. How do I get the engine apart? Do I need to take any screws out? I am very careful with this very nice piece and don't want to screw it up.

Also, I am looking at getting an LED taillight installed as well as lighting the PE on the back. What are your thoughts? 

What improvements do you think are the "must do" for this set?

I saw someone online with a steam whistle. Is this easily done?

I appreciate any and all input.

Thanks for having such a great forum!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, welcome to the forum.

What is the exact Lionel stock number for the set you got? I've heard many folks complain about the PE smoke output, that's probably one of the most frequent issues.

The locomotive shell should come off pretty easily, with the exact number I may be able to be specific. 

The LED tail-light can be done, is there a place for it? Are you talking on the tender or on the last passenger car?

As far as the drumhead, there are lighted drumheads available for the PE, so that should be a drop-in.


----------



## David&Alexis (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. On the box, I see 6-31960. On the owner's manual, it has 73-1960-250. This is Lionel's O-gauge ready to run set.

I was going to put the LED tail-light on the last passenger car. I see it on ebay and I believes it requires that the current light hole be drilled out.

In my short time on this site, I see that you provide a lot of good feedback. What were your thoughts on a steam whistle?

Also looking at a Polar Express trainsounds tender...

Sorry to bombard you with questions...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the steam whistle would be taken care of if you find the Trainsounds tender. 

I suspect you're right about the taillight, I've drilled a lot of passenger cars for lights. I have also hacked up a few tenders for backup lights, I got a few replacement light fixtures that work well for many models.

Getting a decent whistle will cost at least half as much at the Trainsounds tender, so I'd probably be leaning that way. Hobby Station has the cheapest price I see: Lionel 6-36847 Polar Express Trainsounds Tender for $96.

I find it for almost the same price here: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=lionel+36847&Search.x=0&Search.y=0


----------



## David&Alexis (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok. With your advice, I am leaning toward the Trainsounds Tender.

So, I guess the only thing I need to do is figure out how to get the engine apart to try some of the improvements for the smoke unit suggested online.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dumb question, since you bought that set, it's supposed to have a whistling tender. Now, it won't have chuff and bell, but it should have a steam whistle. I still think the Trainsounds tender would add a lot of enjoyment, but the whistle should already be there.

Generally, there are only a handful of screws on the bottom of locomotives of that vintage to take the shell off. Typically, a couple of screws in the rear and one or two in front. This is the kind of thing that's easy to do if I'm holding it my hands, but hard to describe since I don't have one to look at. 

I see a number of suggestions to replace the existing smoke resistor with a 22 or 24 ohm wire-wound one to fix the poor smoke issue.


----------



## David&Alexis (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, it does have the whistling tender. I have seen where some have added an actual steam whistle, but I think that is out of my league. I would like to add the "chuffing" and the bell sounds. It's a lot of money, but I think it will add a lot to the set. I paid $200 for the set and I believe it retails for $300 or so, so I might be able to justify the purchase in my mind.

I am hoping someone would be able to provide me with step by step instructions on how to work on the smoke unit. I have seen where many people suggested adding additional fiberglass in the smoke unit for improved output. I would also replace the resistor, as you suggest, if I could get some direction.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's a classic piston smoke unit, so once you get the shell off, it's not going to be an issue how to work on it. I wish I had one to look at, but I'm loath to suggest things without knowing for sure the exact dis-assembly sequence.

You will have to unsolder that lead from the frame to lift the top off the smoke unit. As I suspected, it has the 30 ohm ceramic resistor, you'd be much better off with the 27 or 24 ohm wire-would for additional smoke. I'd also repack it with additional wick, just make sure you leave the smoke hole in the bottom open for air to flow through and out the stack. The smoke resistor should be firmly against the wick in the bowl. I think the resistor is the major issue with these.

Here's the Lionel 6-31960 Polar Express Parts Page, you can see the parts listing there.


----------



## David&Alexis (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm pleased to report that I was able to get the shell off after removin the four body screws and a lot of talking to it. 

I followed some online advise and added a little fiberglass insulation to the smoke unit and it did improve smoke output. Hopefully, someday I can replace the resistor to improve it even more.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The resistor will make a big difference.


----------



## David&Alexis (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for all of your help. Is the 24 or 27 ohm better or isn't there a difference?

Do you or anyone else have any other "must-do's" to this set?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably start with the 24 ohm resistor. A good place to look for them is either The Train Tender or Modern Toy Train Parts.


----------

